

How Wikipedia’s Reaction to Popularity Is Causing Its Decline - benibur
http://abs.sagepub.com/content/early/2012/12/26/0002764212469365.abstract

======
Socketubs
Maybe it's because simple contribution are already done. And to content of
Wikipedia is so big that the missing contribution are all about complicated
and complex things.

So there are less contributions than when Wikipedia was empty.

------
pif
The full article is behind a pay-wall!

